# New



## familykickboxing (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello, 
This is my first time creating a web page for our club and was wondering if anyone has any feedback on how to improve it. 
Thank you.
Al, www.familykickboxing.homestead.com


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 25, 2007)

First off, welcome to MT!  Why don't you introduce yourself in the Meet and Greet section, have a cup of coffee and relax.

Second, good looking site!


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 25, 2007)

Thread moved to School Management.

-Ronald Shin
-MT Senior Moderator


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 25, 2007)

I think the site looks really good.
The only thing I would do is buy a real dot com instead of telling people yoursite.homestead.com
Most people are not good enough with the internet to remember the "homstead" part, so they won't go to the right site.
You can buy your domain at http://domains.yahoo.com    It is only $9.99 per year and it will send people to the site you made, but cover up your homestead address.

AoG


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 25, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> First off, welcome to MT! Why don't you introduce yourself in the Meet and Greet section, have a cup of coffee and relax.
> 
> Second, good looking site!


 

I agree with stone_dragone here.


----------



## Kodiak61 (Sep 26, 2007)

Good looking site


----------



## Drac (Sep 26, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Great looking web page


----------



## familykickboxing (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the feedback guys, much apreciated.

Al


----------



## kittybreed (Oct 11, 2007)

I like your site and I agree with getting a shorter .com address. We (www.combaton.com) also have a video on our homepage and are working on making our page better too. Another idea.. get a www.myspace.com page and start making friends with other schools. Our page is www.myspace.com/combaton. We are always looking to meet people from other schools. You can post pictures, form a group and upload your videos. Best of luck. Kitty


----------

